# just bought my first handgun



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

so i just bought a glock 23. i was stuck between the glock and the XD, and i just felt more comfortable with glock's history and great track record. now i'm looking to get my concealed license. what should i look for when looking for a good class?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on your new G23! Enjoy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Gongrats on that new gun now go out and shoot the fire out of it.


----------



## LSUFAN (Feb 18, 2008)

This is my first post. I joined to do some research for my first handgun purchase. My favorite so far is the Glock 23. I originally was thinking about the Glock 30 but after taking a look at the 23 at a gun show this last weekend I may go out and pick one up. I still want to look at the XD as well. I will be headed to the Bass Pro Shop this weekend to take another look. 

Congrats on your new Glock.


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

yea, i looked at both the XD and the glock, and they both felt pretty good in my hand, and they both have a good rep, it's just i somehow felt more comfortable with the glock, maybe cuz of the great service you can get from the company. everyone says glock is great, and everyone says the XD is great. to me, the real difference was the 150 bucks. lol, just had a kid, so money's tight, but the wife wanted me to get a handgun for the house. so far i like it, just went out and fired it up today and it felt great! a little different than the 1911 i used to shoot with my old man, but i like it! it's all personal preference i think...


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Congratulations*

dlsalva: Sir; congratulation:smt023 now you need bullets and practice:mrgreen:
A mighty fine decision::smt023 CC know and understanding your responsibility.

:smt083 Looking for a place to do your CC class. Find somewhere close, reasonably priced and 1 day event.

In NC; don't know about other states requirements; pricing is from $75.00-$150.00. They use the same information. Having now enjoyed going with friends [4] different; State regulates the information. State Testing material. Reasonably simple.

I use the DOJ [NC Department of Justice} as my resource when my questions come up.

Practicing is quite important and the more you practice the more familiar, develops more confidence. 
Follow up with a range report with pictures:smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You'll need to convert to 9mm for "overseas use." I haven't seen a single round of .40 here in theater. :mrgreen:

Lots of good instructors in Texas. I am sure the HGF Texas Mafia will be along shortly with recommendations.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats on the new gun. Shoot safe.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Congrats fellow Texan!*

Where are you from in Texas? In the Dallas area, I'd recommend the Bullet Trap in Plano. I am going there in March for my CCW - they throw in a test fire rental (big selection) and one or 2 range days.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats! Great choice, I have one in OD Green.


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

i'm from houston, but right now going thru some intel school at goodfellow AFB. soo soo boring...but oh well. just changed career field to become a predator sensor operator.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm right at a year ahead of you. Just 12 short months ago I purchased my first gun as well. It was a G23 also. Now here I am with 4 handguns, 5 long guns, and a silencer. 
You should run away from forums like this unless you want to end up like me and all the others around here. They will do nothing but help feed the addiction. They are not your friends... :mrgreen:


----------

